# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم ORT-JTAG  ORT-JTAG LG P500 [ Optimus ONE ] Unbrick / Repair Dead Boot

## mohamed73

ORT - JTAG UPDATE [31 OCT 2011]  De******ion :   *LG P500 Optimus ONE Repair Boot*  Released Stuffs :    LG P500 JTAG PinoutLG P500 Repair FileLG P500 FULL Flash RAW FormatLG P500 Service Manual  *Discussion :*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Full Flashes Uploaded :*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ORT Team News and Blog  :   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ORT is a Real JTAGger's choice
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

